# Problem with an ASUS USB-N13



## gazzadj (Mar 9, 2010)

I have an ASUS USB-N13 wireless adapter, and I just cannot get it to connect. Computer:

Intel Core i5
Gigabyte P55-UD3R
4GB DDR3 RAM
ATI HD5750
1TB Samsung F3
Windows 7 Pro x64

Windows reports its connected, and it has internet access. The router sees the machine, and says it has assigned an IP address. However, I cannot ping 192.16.0.1 and I cannot access any websites using a URL or an IP address.
The adapter works fine on my laptop, also running 7 x64, using the exact same driver.

I have installed the latest driver off the ASUS website, however I think it was the same one as on the disk.

I have tried manually setting an IP address etc, same situation.

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling.

i have tried a different USB port, thats on a different USB header.

I have tried connecting with no security enabled.

I have tried connecting using WPS.

I have tried getting the RALink drivers directly from RALink.

The machine can access the internet fine when plugged into my laptop with an ethernet cable, connections bridged.

It can see all the wireless networks fine, it asks for and accepts any security key fine (i have checked this multiple times), it just will not connect properly.

help?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

I would verify from the Router's config that the security key is correct and that you are using the correct one, either a WEP or WPA.

Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.

Also, I would disable any Security/Firewall Software such as ZoneAlarm, Norton from the problematic computer.

Please post update.


----------



## gazzadj (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, I have tried that, I have even tried manually entering the connection settings - still no luck.

thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Any firewall software installed?

Also, pls. check the Device Manager for any ? or ! Symbols on all the Devices listed.

Please post upate.


----------



## gazzadj (Mar 9, 2010)

Only Windows Firewall. Windows reports all devices are working fine - as far as Windows is concerned, the adapter is working fine. I am thinking of creating a small partition at the end of my drive and installing Windows on that, and seeing if it works.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Make sure that all your Network Services are Started from Control Panel => Admin Tools=> Services

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation


----------

